# snakebytestv. com



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

hey does anyone watch this, I quite enjoy it they do weekly broadcasts every Wednesday. It's great at showing what's happening in the world of 
reps and the general media.
Another site is Reptilestv. com. on some of these sites they even talk about a "reptile radio" they discuss magazines and the latest mutations.
check them out:2thumb:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Great programme, hopefully through snakebytes he's going to get a show on regular tv channel.
I love reptile radio, one of the most informative things i've come acroos in recent years.
For those who've never heard it, its at Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio
Last nights programme had Bill love talking about his tours to Madagascar


----------



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

I'm glad you listen to this hogboy, do you just listen to it on the website 
or can you actually get it on your radio? 
The Americans get everything:roll:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Just on the website, its not actually on normal radio
Have all progs on my ipod, i really cant reccomend it enough
They have had 1 hour chats with BHB, Mark Mandic, Kathy love, Steve sykes, Greg graziani, Adam Wysocki etc etc, and best of all its free


----------



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

wow I didn't know you could put it on your ipod I'll give that a shot,
thanks


----------

